# 1 (maybe more) Available for offshore - 7/23 or 24



## Jesg1224 (Jul 8, 2011)

I've been wanting to get offshore but haven't had a chance yet this season. I'm really wanting to target Dorado and Wahoo but open to any species really. Available anywhere within ~2hrs from Houston.
Might have some friends interested if you're looking for more than 1 person.


----------



## Jesg1224 (Jul 8, 2011)

Still looking. I'm definitely willing to help with costs and chores. If anyone is going out on a charter and could use another person to split the costs I would be interested in that also. Got a hall pass this weekend, hoping to use it doing some fishing.


----------

